# Nursing school....????



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Came to realization today I have been teaching for 6 years and I am able to get some of it forgiven.... Kind of got me thinking, heck I could go back to school and get a higher paying job that has a lot of openings..... I had an interview with syngenta last week, but to be honest the pay and hours aren't close to a registered nursing job at the local hospital.....

Have I lost my mind.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nope, nurses can make some good money

i know several nurses and they do quit well on pay

i could never do their job,got enough of my own problems to deal with

couldnt handle dealing with other peoples issues then having to come home to deal with mine and my families issues

not even for the money they make as nurses

takes a special kind of person to do that kind of work

me im not that kind of special

im more like Jerry's kids kind of special lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

After the month of December and dealing with my Dads situation I must say that a career in the nursing field would be hard at times but very rewarding. The care that was given to my father was caring and compassionate. Many of them cared for him as if he was their own family. Any nurse I've know has always made good money.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Take a good self-evaluation and be unlike 98 percent of the population: Determine your purpose in life. It must be a burning desire! Nobody can do it for you, friend.

Then, add faith to your desire and take it one step at a time. You'll be on your way - whatever it is.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

have you lost your mind?
no. nothing at all wrong with trying new things and seeking more fullfilling work and better pay. only you can decide if it is the right choice for you . if you choose that field ,I wish you the best of luck.

I have nothing but the highest respect for those in the nursing field. as stated above it takes a special sort of person to do that job.
it can be very rewarding but at same time very stressfull , emotionaly draining and frankly exsausting.just caring for my parents the past few years has been tough.there is no way I could do it as a full time carrier.


----------



## POC (Jan 7, 2016)

Not sure your age. I left a career in drafting and started work as an EMT at our local hospital as well as a volunteer fire department. After a few months a job opened in the ER ad a clerk, I got that job and worked very hard at it for a few years. I decided that nurses made good money, and I was just as smart as any of them, so I went back to school (third time, 4th is you count all the FF training).
Now I've been an RN for 7 years and am pretty happy with my job. I worked in the ER as a nurse for a while, then on the Med/Surg floor. A little stint in infusion therapy, then some nursing homes, home health and now back to the Med/Surg floor at our local 25 bed hospital.
Talk to some nurses that you know, it seems everyone knows one or two. See if they think it matches you. Blood, vomit, poop and pee are all pretty normal. As well as nasty stinking sores and people who refuse to take care of themselves. It is difficult work at times, but rewarding at times also. If stupid people irritate you, be careful.
PM me if you have any questions, I'll be glad to answer them.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

one of the plusses of nursing is , no matter what the economy does, you can get a good paying job virtually anywhere you decide to live.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

kiyote said:


> one of the plusses of nursing is , no matter what the economy does, you can get a good paying job virtually anywhere you decide to live.


That's probably one of the reasons, that and set schedules and some excitement.... I am 28 as of January, and I have come to the realization, I like teaching and working with people, but I am tired of the trips we take....... I don't have time to hunt, fish, hike, and what not.... I've missed fly fishing 2 years in a row due to these programs.....

I know ag teacher take a lot of trips, but I am in a 3 teacher program and are going to the WV and Maryland Small Farmer's conference, CDE's, national convention, state convention, state fair, member visits, livestock shows, and other misc contests.... I am the only male in the program so I get to go to all of them.... Not trying to sound like I am whining but the kids are fun, but all the travel makes it hard to have a relationship, hobbies and what not, plus all the money I lose on these trips to making sure all the kids eat and what not (parents suck at times).... Main hobby I have is shooting right now, during breaks we do site visits and we also have the Ham bacon egg program, where kids raise and process hams and bacons to sell at an auction at the end of the year, I specialize in Meats, Mechanics and Natural Resources so I get to take care of the ham building.....

I figure nursing would be a good way to work with people, but at least I would have a nice semi set schedule...... Sorry for the Low T whining....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I understand the travel thing, I used to do it quite a bit and some parts of it I loved but it's hard on the family


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well since you dont like the travel thing

then trucking is not for you

i went into to trucking after i got out of being a mechanic

but my job is unique for a trucking job

im only gone two nights a week,all my weekends are off and i get paid by the hour not the mile or load

some days i work 14 hours especially in the summer time,but i get all my weekends free at home

if your a compassionate individual and a people person

then nursing would possibly be a good fit

like i said before,i could never do that job

i am compassionate,but i am not much a of a people person


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Go for it!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

kiyote said:


> have you lost your mind?no. nothing at all wrong with trying new things and seeking more fullfilling work and better pay. only you can decide if it is the right choice for you . if you choose that field ,I wish you the best of luck.I have nothing but the highest respect for those in the nursing field. as stated above it takes a special sort of person to do that job.it can be very rewarding but at same time very stressfull , emotionaly draining and frankly exsausting.just caring for my parents the past few years has been tough.there is no way I could do it as a full time carrier.


 I feel for you kiyote, we moved in with my mother to help her and I know it's not easy to do. I would rather sandpaper a wild cats ass... My mother is a narcissist to boot.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

My wifes a nurse, she works 3-- 13 hour days a week, the other days off and on call once a month. 4 days off a week and permanent job with benefits hard to beat. Of course we pay for medical, buts its cheap compared to what a lot of people pay, since its directly affiliated to the field of medicine and the group rates offered a large worker participation. As mentioned by some, jobs are everywhere, you literally can pick your city and have a job before you even get there permanent. Don't have to worry about what to wear (uniforms) and its a "clean" environment, air conditioned, cant be rained out. IMO its a no brainer and job security is guaranteed unless you aren't a team player, or have good communication skills. Good luck whatever you decide, but give nursing a good try, you wont be sorry.


----------

